# Question sur l'Apple TV



## LaFlute (14 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Ayant du mal à comprendre ce que l'on peut et ce que l'on ne peut pas faire avec une apple tv je préfère vous demander conseil.

J'ai ce disque dur :

Disque dur LaCie 3 To d2 USB 3.0/série Thunderbolt - Apple Store (France)

Je souhaite donc pouvoir lire les vidéos présentes sur ce disque dur via Apple Tv car ce disque dur ne possède pas de sortie HDMI.

Si je le branche à une Apple TV, est ce que je pourrais lire n'importe quelle vidéo en naviguant dessus avec la télécommande apple tv ?


Merci de votre aide


----------



## Lauange (15 Janvier 2014)

Hello

non. tu ne peux rien brancher sur ATV. Tout passe par le réseau (wifi ou ethernet) et itunes ou un idevice.


----------



## AZTT (16 Janvier 2014)

donc bia un iphone ou ipad en utilisant l'application VLC STREAMMER par exemple.. tous types de vidéos passeronts sur la TV via l'AppleTV


----------



## Old Timer (18 Janvier 2014)

Avec une application comme Beamer sur le mac tu pourra visionner les films de n'importe quel format.


----------



## Powerboobook (18 Janvier 2014)

N'importe quel format, mais pas n'importe quelle résolution, un film blu-ray, ça passe pas


----------

